# Question about SSRIs related to the breakage of DNA



## ray (Nov 25, 2008)

i heard of a news a few months ago that SSRIs breaks the DNA of sperm. is this really? if yes, the effect is temporary or permanent?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You make new sperm all the time, so it should be just for the duration of the drug treatment.


----------

